# How to light for Fast Action at night...



## ideaworx (Jul 17, 2012)

I am doing some shoots tonight with some friends, we are going to capture the moment that a Tarpon eats our bait, and then shoots out of the water. Here is an example of what I am talking about: 

http://www.insideflorida.com/images/cities/tarpon_big_jump.jpg

Main difference, will be that ours is at night. This behavior is very common with these type of fish, especially when they get hooked. So my question is what lighting would be recommended to get a decent exposure. In most cases the fish are 20-30 feet away, so my 2 600EX's are not very handy here, possibly a spotlight? I have 1 assistant on the boat that can give me help with this lighting. The camera + lens being used is the 5D Mark III and 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II. I got a few hours to run to a local dive shop (spotlight?) or to my local photog shop if anyone has any suggestions.

Thanks so much for any and every bit of help!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 17, 2012)

600EX pair with better beamers, if time to order?


----------



## ideaworx (Jul 17, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> 600EX pair with better beamers, if time to order?



Edit: found it on B&H

Thanks Neuro!


----------



## ideaworx (Jul 18, 2012)

Anyone else have a suggestion? We are not confident the Better Beamer will work, we have purchased it and are waiting, but have another trip tonight and hoping we can get some better suggestions if possible!

Thanks so much!


----------



## AdamJ (Jul 20, 2012)

Sounds like a hellishly difficult lighting challenge, not to mention the focusing challenge. I'd be very interested to see the results you got, whatever solution you chose.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Jul 27, 2012)

Your link is dead, and I'd like to see what it is you're referring.


----------



## ideaworx (Jul 30, 2012)

Daniel Flather said:


> Your link is dead, and I'd like to see what it is you're referring.



http://www.insideflorida.com/photo/197/

Try that one, not sure what happened on the last one. [EDIT: Was the same image, lol]

Cheers


----------

